
How Shareaholic Reached 2+ Million Installs Of Its Browser Add-On - meattle
http://mixergy.com/shareaholic-jay-meattle-interview/
======
meattle
Several YC companies have created browser add-ons as well. Would be cool to
get a discussion going here about browser extension distribution and getting
to scale.

\---

Shareaholic was just a “nights and weekends project” until its creator reached
a big milestone: 1 million downloads.

My goal with this interview was to find out how Jay Meattle, a single founder
with no outside funding, got that many downloads for a web browser add-on,
when convectional wisdom says that “no one” installs browser add-ons. As
you’ll hear in this interview, he did it by creating a tool that was
inherently viral, and he helped grow that virility by creating stories for
bloggers.

You’ll also hear how Jay has since blown past 2 million downloads, why he
decided to take a small round of funding, and why he’s ignoring revenues (for
now).

